# Kubota GT 1860



## dbwfish (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi:

Brand new to the forum. This seems really great BTW. I just bought an older Kubota GT 1860 mower. I notice that the the arm to raise and lower the mower deck is difficult to operate and times.. while at others it seems to move with ease.
Didn't notice a bit while test driving. I'm wondering if the mower deck arm becomes inoperable when certain mechanisms on the mower are engaged. Anyone know?

Thanks


----------

